# MEA computer systems hacked by China!!



## vaithy (Apr 11, 2008)

Chinese hackers broke into the computer network of the Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) recently prompting the government to think about fortifying the system.

No sensitive information is believed to have been accessed during the hacking which was detected during regular checks by the intelligence agencies, official sources said here today.

Though the government does not have any specific idea about who the hackers were, the IP addresses left behind suggested the hand of Chinese.

The sources sought to play down the development, saying it was an ongoing effort by hackers from China, Europe or any other country to break into the computer networks of MEA and these attempts would continue till technology is used.
After the Tibet rising, chinese hackers actively assisted by the Chinese Govt, hacked many of the websites, blogs forums supportive of Tibetian causes .
    But it is not known why they hack Indian Govt websites, when the Govt is kneeling before 'Red' brigades comrades, for  all the sundry issues as well as the supportive of crackdown ..Also Indian govt is ignoring the chinese Red army's incursions in its border...

vaithy

Source:*www.saharasamay.com/samayhtml/articles.aspx?newsid=97615

*www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?newsid=1159279


----------



## praka123 (Apr 11, 2008)

well!@vaidy:India still uses windows on their mission critical areas


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 11, 2008)

Err... SE Linux, anyone?


----------



## vaithy (Apr 11, 2008)

Considering the Chinese are Using linux,How India responded?.. with BSD?

Vaithy


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

*GODDAMN CHINESE F**K SUCK3RS* , 



Always flexing their muscles and putting pressure on us, when will our "Government" learn to stand-up to those f**king communists.


And now those damn chinese are sending some bloody team to "CHECK" security arrangements in India for the Olympic torch relay, we dont need the help of those tyrrants to maintain our integrity and security,

Would they allow India to do the same if we were hosting the Olympics?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 11, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> *GODDAMN CHINESE F**K SUCK3RS* ,
> 
> Always flexing their muscles and putting pressure on us, when will our "Government" learn to stand-up to those f**king communists.
> 
> ...



First step towards help is to stop assuming that it was chinese by the way of just an IP!


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

U think the govt wud'lve come to this conclusion that too at the diplomatic  and embassy level without investigating , and word around is that it was sponsered by the chinese govt itself,

And what I said has nothing much to do with this "hack attack",

All the other things posted by me abt the Chinese are true and they are not just "assumptions" .


----------



## vaithy (Apr 11, 2008)

Dear Rahul'

understand your concern.. but it needn't displyed in such'BIG' letters... calm down..
Before 1950 india has the joint custody of Tibet with China, but after the invasion of China in to Tibet, and Dalai Lama agreed the Autonomous statue for Tibet// India lost it grip.. but Chinese bring millions hans Chines in to Tibet and destroyed the Tibet civilisation.. Dalai lama escaped to India with his followers in 1959.. Angered by India's action as well as  some flimy ground,in 1962 Chinese betrayed the Indian friendship, with their naked aggression, captured 90 thousands s.k.m area as their own and disputing Sikkim and Arunanchal as well as part of Kashmir..When India raise as one, it was the selfish Comrade of Calcutta supported China's stand (by that time the party also split_)
Bengali's national bride was severally hurt by the Red brigade's betrayal( even today they wouldn't condemned Chinese claim on Kashmir, Sikkim and Arunachal  Pradesh)..
After Nehru's weak rule, Shastri aswell as Indira Gandhi show what india is made of to the world..Bengal in its part throw out the traiters party and bring congress to power..
But indira Gandhi made mistake of bringing Emergency.. this time Bengal throwout Congress and bring the Red parties in to  power..( many comrades tear jerked in the street of Calcutta ' pl. forgive us we made mistake by supporting chinese)..
Today, our Red comrades are forgetting the history.. they have the strange rule.."Don't support Tibet'' it is the internal affair of Chinese.!! but if Chinese interfere in Kashmir, they wouldn't said the same thing to them..if India need to be stronger.. first throw the traitorous parties out..
I don't agree with George Fernande's but one thing said was correct "China is india's enemy No.1!!!'

vaithy


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

vaithy said:


> Before 1950 india has the joint custody of Tibet with China,



I did'nt know that buddy, thnx for the info  ,

What we need in India is a shrewd and aggressive govt to fend off the DAMN chinese oppressors.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 11, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> U think the govt wud'lve come to this conclusion that too at the diplomatic and embassy level without investigating , and word around is that it was sponsered by the chinese govt itself,
> 
> And what I said has nothing much to do with this "hack attack",
> 
> All the other things posted by me abt the Chinese are true and they are not just "assumptions" .



I don't know what made you come to the assumption that IT heads in the government really know what they are talking about or even know what a 14yr old computer geek knows

However, I hope the below quote from the actual quote should clear your assumption.



vaithy said:


> *Though the government does not have any specific idea about who the hackers were, the IP addresses left behind suggested the hand of Chinese.*
> 
> The sources sought to play down the development, saying it was an ongoing effort by hackers from *China, Europe or any other country* to break into the computer networks of MEA and these attempts would continue till technology is used.



What makes you think it's not an attack by US hackers sponsored by the Federal govt using chinese proxy servers to get indian details to push the Nuclear deal?

Bottom line is, when the goverment has no sh*t idea about who or what they stole, stop assuming something just because that is the only latest possible cause that comes to mind.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

chinese hackers are very common 

daily I used to get around 10 to 20 bruteforce hacking attempts (thru SSH) in the singapore server (I once had)... the solution was to use a security certificate authentication and change the SSH port from the default 22 to some other one 

I was very scared at the beginning to see a lot of connections in SSH (netstat) when there should be only one - mine  so I googled this and was surprised to see a lot of articles about brute force attacks mainly from chinese ips via SSH to gain access to the root account 

probably even this forum receives a lot of attacks daily 


_




Cyrus_the_virus said:


> What makes you think it's not an attack by US hackers sponsored by the Federal govt using chinese proxy servers to get indian details to push the Nuclear deal?



wow you can be a perfect conspiracy theorist 

btw dont make generalised statements about our IT heads... may be true in govt offices, dept.s etcetra but there are a lot of best brains in our Intelligence agencies and in particular RAW. If matters are that serious they will take care.

in this case even the CERT was not involved so its probably a routine hacking attempt like I said above... would have succeeded cos of vulnerable Windows systems  and using linux is not the only solution even linux servers are to be security hardened...


_


----------



## vaithy (Apr 11, 2008)

MEA sources confirm to TIMES NOW that Chinese did hack into the Ministry's servers even though nothing classified was touched.

As MEA sources quote, "It is confirmed, the Chinese did try to hack into India's Ministry of External Affairs server."

Government Sources have confirmed to TIMES NOW that a computer network at the MEA was hacked into by the Chinese. This was confirmed after the link to the hackers was traced to China. But sources added that nothing classified was stolen by the hackers.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 11, 2008)

vaithy said:


> Angered by India's action as well as  some flimy ground,in 1962 Chinese betrayed the Indian friendship....



First know history from a perspective that is not a typically biased. It was Neheru's Forward policy that resulted in the Chinese aggression. If you don't know what his Forward Policy was, just google. Yes, the Chinese were the first to cross the line of control, but we were no saints either.



> it was the selfish Comrade of Calcutta supported China's stand (by that time the party also split_)
> Bengali's national bride was severally hurt by the Red brigade's betrayal( even today they wouldn't condemned Chinese claim on Kashmir, Sikkim and Arunachal Pradesh)



If Chinese claim on Arunachal Pradesh is questionable, then our claim on Akshai Chin is equally questionable. Yeah, truth hurts. Sikkim became a part of India through public voting, amidst rampant rigging by Indian Army. Again get your history right.

Bengali's national pride was never hurt by any ideological posturing by some deluded commies. The commies came to power, because of the tyrannical rule of Siddharta Shankar Roy led Congress government, not because Bengalis suddenly started to subscribe to the commie ideology.

India, can't take any strong position against Tibet, because, Nehru had already accepted Tibet as a part of China, and taking stance like that would be diplomatic blunder.

Remember one thing. China is to us, what we are to Pakistan. And in the chess board of world politics, China is way ahead of us. So much so, even America, is reduced to a paper tiger, in the context of China.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

Oi Cyrus read post #12 ,

So what ur saying is the people at the Intelligence agencies are a bunch of $hitheads who dont know anything eh , if things were like this do u think India would have been able to maintain her territorial integrity and homeland security, u need to get ur facts right dude, first STOP underestimating India's intelligence gathering capabilities,

And the nuke deal is crucial for india not the US, we need the civilian nuclear technology not the US, if the deal is a success we benifit if not we lose, america neither loses nor gains here,

But nyway a childish conspiracy theory useful for one's amusement .


I aint no patriotic freak or anything, Its just that others shudnt take us for a bunch of idiots and underestimate we Indians,


The one thing that is definite is that the Chinese are WAY AHEAD OF INDIA in every sector and we've got a lot of catching-up to do.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 12, 2008)

karnivore said:


> First know history from a perspective that is not a typically biased. It was Neheru's Forward policy that resulted in the Chinese aggression. If you don't know what his Forward Policy was, just google. Yes, the Chinese were the first to cross the line of control, but we were no saints either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for telling what history is!!
1) Yes it was Nehru's Socialistic leaning towards China, caused all the irreparable damages to India...China's incursion plans were already there when nehnru signed 'Panch Sheel" deal with  'chu -en-loi

* The Chinese View of the Root Cause
* _A starting point for understanding the Chinese belief system about the 1962 war is recognition that, from the Chinese point of view, the road to the 1962 war beings in Tibet. Although Chinese deliberations in 1962 leading up to the war were closely tied to developments on the border, Chinese studies of the 1962 war published during the 1990s link Indian border policies to Tibet, and insist that Indian border policies derived from an Indian effort to weaken or overthrow Chinese rule over Tibet. Chinese studies of the 1962 war insist that an Indian desire to "seize Tibet," to turn Tibet into an Indian "colony" or "protectorate," or to return Tibet to its pre-1949 status, was the root cause of India’s Forward Policy and the 1962 war.  views of China's leaders circa 1962. In other words, Chinese beliefs about the nature of Indian objectives regarding Tibet deeply colored Chinese deliberations regarding India's moves along the border.
_

Remember Tibet was India's Protectorate state on 1949- but I also agree  you about Nehru's agreement that Tibet is part of China, in return for China's frienship (which never come) and solving the Borders issue..
  However this position never hold good,since China's betrayal and subsequent incursions..

Now let us see What the mindset of PLA 's leaders mindset at the time,
* Nehru was deeply influenced by this British thinking, Wang argue
through education in Britain and by assimilation of the mentality of the British ruling
class. In 1959, the Indian government "supported the Tibetan rebels," permitted them 
carry out "anti-China activities" on Indian territory, and even gave some Tibetan rebel
military training. Simultaneous with this, India advanced claims on Chinese territory.
Implicitly but clearly, the purpose of India doing this was to achieve Tibetan
"independence" by instigating Tibet to "leave China."
*

Though India has no illusion or designs on the parts of China, they afraid of India, simply on the presumptions of Indian aggression they make bloody war in 1962.
Even today weak kneeling indian leaders before Chinese, don't solve the problems.. 
To day India is another economic Giant like Japan.. they couldn't create another 1962.. but they can control our policies through their 'proxy' red parties in India,,

There the danger lies!!

vaithy


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well!@vaidy:India still uses windows on their mission critical areas



Yes some people NEVER learn


----------



## karnivore (Apr 12, 2008)

I have no intention of teaching history to anybody. It is not my subject, let alone my cause. However, I would expect one, who is making comments on history, to be balanced.

Now lets come back to your post. I find it erroneous, misinformed and hence misleading.

Where did you even gather that the Chinese were planning “incursion” on one hand while signing “panchsheel”, in 1954, with the other. It is true that the Chinese viewed Nehru and his pet policies with extreme suspicion, but there is no shred of evidence, till date that is, that the Chinese were planning a war, 8 years prior to the actual one. 

The quotes are from Mr John. W. Garver’s paper on Indo-China war, I would have appreciated if you could give him some credit. Anyway, I do not disagree with the theme of his assertion (I am in no position to do that), and I do agree that this war was very much avoidable. And that, precisely is my point. 

Had Nehru been not unilateral in deciding on foreign policy, had he been not so stubborn with McMohan line, had he been able to see the warning lights, that were so many times flashed by the Chinese, this war in 1962 could have been avoided. Since it was Nehru, who was in the position to avoid war, in my mind, it makes Nehru guilty of war and not the Chinese.

The root may lie in the Tibet issue, but it was certainly not the cause. The cause was Nehru’s arrogance and a self-destructive tendency of taking his opponents lightly. Nehru was a first grade writer, a second grade historian, a third grade diplomat, a fourth grade economist, a fifth grade military strategist and a sixth grade liar. He lied to the parliament and the people of India about the border problem. He had everybody believe that there was nothing dangerously wrong with the Chinese. So much so he popularized that “_hindi chini bhai-bhai_” slogan. That’s why when the Chinese attacked us, it seemed to us as betrayal by the Chinese. 

It was deliberately made to appear like that.

To think that the Chinese control our policies through 'Red' parties, is childish and probably deserves more of a chuckle that debate.


----------



## slugger (Apr 12, 2008)

why are we talking about 50-60s

Indians and Chinese at that time couldn't even spell kamputar

what has happpend is no more than a 10-20 year old phenomena (ie, in popular culture)

anyway what has happened, though serious should not be a cause of unnecessary alarm. these guys are trying to gain access to th servrs hosting the MEA website

what kind of classified info would a publically accesible website of MEA would hold?

AFAIK all govt agencies have their own departmental network that *can not* be accessed from any public terminal

i know of at least one such existing network - *DRONA*


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 12, 2008)

All this political discussion would not be taking place if the MEA bothered to use a more secure operating system.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 12, 2008)

Dear karnivore,
delighted your findings.. nehru's foolies were well documented and every Military authors in the world find the feast on indo-China war ...india had the chance to win the war but lost because of Nehru's so called obsession with Pancha sheel' which was good as dead horse..
On November 13, 1962 while replying to the discussions in the Rajya Sabha, Lal Bahadur Shastri pointed out that Jyoti Basu equated India with China during the war and called the Chinese aggression as provoked by Indian statements and “across an imaginary line called MacMohan line”. But the Marxists were not merely satisfied with words. Kalimpong town had become a den of Chinese spies. Every move of the Indian army was monitored and reported to the enemy. Like in 1942, the communists played a major role in helping the Chinese.
if you beleive i am misleading then it is your views. let the readers decide what happened then..most of them  here are students who never born when that deadly war took many of our brave soldiers lives, and CPI leadership stanuchly supporting chinese views..
@ slugger,
Future war will not be fought by Armies but by Cyber weapons  and in cyber land... so we have to discuss what happened in the past..


----------



## slugger (Apr 13, 2008)

list of Paki*stani* and Iranian government sites and their potential vulnerabilities.

*cryptome.org/gov-ir.htm

*cryptome.org/gov-pk.htm

Instead of talking about the past and analysing how past incidences are influencing current actions, would it not be a more relevant discussion talking about Network security instead. Ways to patch up any exisiting vulnerabilities and strengthening.

After all a lot of the members are into businesses where they have control over or manage publically accessible Servers (Webservers or otherwise) and could give us valuable tips and information and using the list mentioned above may be able to improve upon their own Server by patching up some of their own loopholes.

a significant number are also certified by M.S, Cisco, Red Hat etc or in the process of getting and could thus contribute to this thread


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 13, 2008)

[quote edited by Raaabo: slugger has changed his post, so the old quote no longer applies]

Do you know what you just did? You have earned a week's ban(until 19th), this time it's temporary. A completely un-ethical and nonsense post. Be cleaned up when you return.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 13, 2008)

another interesting news connected with the same theme.. may put in another thread, but the discussion may be on the same line,.. so I posted here..

_The official website of the Tibetan government-in-exile in India has crashed after an attack by unidentified hackers, Tibetan media reports said on Sunday.

The website, www.tibet.net, offered ''page cannot be displayed'' or if surfed from within the United States, takes the person to pages of web hosting service providers like bluehost.com that says, ''there is no website configured at this address. You are seeing this page because there is nothing configured for the site you have requested.''

The hacked website, built eight years ago, is the online platform of the exile Tibetan government's press releases, and official news reports. It crashed on April 11.

Tibetan exiles said they did not know who had hacked into the website but said they suspected it could be the Chinese, the report said.

The development comes amid media reports that some computer servers of the Ministry of External Affairs were attacked, apparently by Chinese hackers.

The website carried anti-Chinese statements since March 10, when Beijing ordered a crackdown on the worst riots since 1989 which erupted in the Tibetan capital Lhasa, a popular Tibetan website, Phayul.com said.

_


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 14, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Do you know what you just did? You have earned a week's ban(until 19th), this time it's temporary. A completely un-ethical and nonsense post. Be cleaned up when you return.



Seems a little harsh! Cryptome is a site everyone should support in my personal opinion. Slugger un-miserabled, but with the following warning: 

@Slugger: Please edit your post as you see fit, even to replace the original content. However, I would advise that you rephrase the "instead of wastin time givin history lessons go figure how u can make sum use of this info" because it very obviously tells me that you are specifically showing details of flaws in Pakistani government sites, and asking our forum members to "make sum use" of it - which seems like a very blatant invitation to "hack". If that part of the post remains the way it does, I will personally delete your account! I also find it sneaky that you haven't mentioned flaws in any other country's government servers, so why only Pakistan?

@hitboxx: For first time offenders, please just edit their posts, and always provide information in their post itself as to what you have edited. And let's try not to have an itchy ban/miserable finger! Otherwise, good going.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

sweet talking


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 14, 2008)

I am sensing some Heat in here


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 14, 2008)

Sometimes I think that the best Chinese can do is make really great food and really cheap looking fake electronics. 

This kind of hacking war has been going on between the Chinese and USA + NATO. We can assume the same with India as well. No one is going to start a real war coz they know if they do it no one is going to win. Unless we have some really crazy person at the top.


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2008)

*@Raaabo* 

thanks a *lot* for removing my temp ban.

*OK!!!!* , while reading the last statement now, I realized that it _could_ be interpreted wrongly, as has been done here. it was actually a statement that came out pretty much instinctively out of the sheer irritation of seeing the thread go IMO in an Offtopic direction

I was getting lessons in *History....Geography....Politics*. Werent these the reasons why passing out from school felt that much better

*no problemo!!* already made changes 

I thought that by posting the link, it could serve as a Catalyst [BIG words, I know. But in light of what happened, I am trying to watch my mouth/fingers] for a more relevant discussion, from which I could learn and pick up valuable nuggets of information. the absence of the other link was a genuine slip in y hurry to post sumthin. i had abosolutely no malicious intentions.

but Raaabo_bhai_ 1 thing 
this forum is _wayyyyyyy_ too mainstream for _those_ kind of people to hang out 

hovever i found 1 thing a *lil'* strange

you make no mention of the act of deleting out 5 letters, that turned a legitimate name of a country into an extremely abusive word that Indians abroad too are subjected to.

Well i *will *be announcing it in the whining  thread later today. will be posting it just as soon as i draft out a well-thought out post that would state out only the facts devoid of any negative feelings or malice for the other members to know about the abuse of power for personal vendetta by the Moderator that evening.

-------
*EDIT*
did not notice your post @karnivore

thanx for the welcome note 

well the history geog poli reference was not for any 1 member but for everybody who was going in that direction (now somebody found a way to talk about noodles and momos )

save for the 3 mentioned topics, school wasnt so bad actually 
-------
*EDIT

@Raaabo*

a grudging O.K.
(my draft too wasn't ready)


----------



## karnivore (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ First, good to see u back....and back with a thunder .

Secondly, i understand your irritation. Since this is a tech forum, History, Geography, Politics and everything else that does not directly connect with tech are delimited . Point gleefully taken .

Thirdly, i started "giving history lessons" because of certain comments made by the thread starter, which seemed to imply something derogatory . Although I understand that it was bona-fide, I just wanted to point out the error made in the assessment, which was clearly based on mis-information, half-truth and rumour . 

I was under the impression , that since it is in Random News segment, probably, it won't matter much, but apparently it does .

Sorry to have reminded you of school, though .


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 15, 2008)

slugger said:


> you make no mention of the act of deleting out 5 letters... Well i *will *be announcing it in the whining  thread later today...



*@ Slugger:* I have searched through the database and cannot find any proof to suggest that the moderator made that change. Since there is no proof, I will not take any action against it, and I suggest that you do the same. This is a trivial matter, and since the concerned mod is under observation, you can get back to a normal forum existence.

*@Hitboxx:* I am not accusing you of changing slugger's post, so forget about that issue and continue doing the great job that you are. But please ensure that you do not change the tone of a member's post when editing anything in the future.

As for everyone else, please read what you are posting before you click that button. It will save everyone a lot of headaches. I also insist that this trivial matter be forgotten, and no mention of it be brought up in this thread or any other. We all have much better content to read on this forum.

Peace! That's an order


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Shud've locked the thread, I see no point in dragging this further.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 15, 2008)

karnivore said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Thirdly, i started "giving history lessons" because of certain comments made by the thread starter, which seemed to imply something derogatory . Although I understand that it was bona-fide, I just wanted to point out the error made in the assessment, which was clearly based on mis-information, half-truth and rumour .
> ...



thanks for this nice appreciation


----------



## kalpik (Apr 15, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> @Hitboxx,
> 
> No offence mate,  but it seems like you wait for a chance to delete a thread or ban or warn someone ever since you became a mod.


How could he have done that before he was a MOD? 

Anyway, this is clearly an offtopic post. Hope it doesnt happen again


----------



## Renny (Apr 16, 2008)

Nyway I've deleted my post,

Again no offense meant  .


----------



## vaithy (May 5, 2008)

It seems chinese are making many inroads in to indias's network, by hacking and creating their BOT comrades... to day's TOI chennai edition has one interesting article

_*Chinese cyber assaults on Indian networks on the rise
Indrani Bagchi | TNN*

*New Delhi:* China’s cyber warfare army is marching on, and India is suffering silently. Over the past one and a half years, officials said, China has mounted almost daily attacks on Indian computer networks showing its intent and capability.
    The sustained assault almost coincides with the present political disquiet between the countries. According to senior government officials, these attacks are not isolated incidents of something so generic or basic as “hacking” — they are far more sophisticated and complete — and there is a method behind the madness.s.
    Publicly, senior government officials, when questioned, take refuge under the argument that “hacking” is a routine activity and happens from many areas around the world. But privately, they acknowledge that the cyber warfare threat from China is more real than from other countries.
    The core of the assault is that the Chinese are constantly scanning and mapping India’s official networks. This gives them a good idea of not only the content but also how to disable the networks during a conflict. This, officials say, is China’s way of gaining “an asymmetrical advantage” over a potential adversary.
    The big attacks that were sourced to China over the last few months were an attack on the NIC (National Infomatics Centre), which was aimed at the National Security Council, and on MEA. Other networks, said sources, are routinely targeted though they haven’t been disabled. A quiet effort is under way to set up defence mechanisms, but cyber warfare is yet to become a big component of India’s security doctrine. Teams of officials are involved in deflection of attacks. But the real gap is that a retaliatory offensive system is yet to be created.
    And it’s not difficult, said sources. Chinese networks are very porous — and India is an acknowledged IT giant!
    There are three main weapons in use against Indian networks — BOTS, key loggers and mapping of networks. According to sources in the government, Chinese hacckers are acknowledged experts in setting up BOTS. A BOT is a parasite program embedded in a network, which hijacks the network and makes other computers act according to its wishes, which, in turn, are controlled by “external” forces.
    The controlled computers are known as “zombies” in the colourful language of cyber security, and are a key aspect in cyber warfare. According to official sources, there are close to 50,000 BOTS in India at present — and these are “operational” figures.
    What is the danger? Simply put, the danger is that at the appointed time, these “external” controllers of BOTNETS will command the networks, through the zombies, to move them at will. Exactly a year ago, Indian computer security experts got a glimpse of what could happen when a targeted attack against Estonia shut that country down — it was done by one million computers from different parts of the world — and many of them were from India!_


----------



## kumarmohit (May 5, 2008)

BTW, How many of our netas and babus can actually spell " computer hacker " !
Not many by nay chance.


----------



## hellknight (May 5, 2008)

THis could be the job of HUC (Hackers Union of China). I saw this show once on Discovery about hacking where HUC and American Hackers were fighting and hacking each other's system. This all happened when a rocket fired from American plane killed 2-3 chinese in Yugoslavia. HUC is funded by Govt. We know that Chinese people can't access half of the world's internet. And for the Indian Govt, MEA, Use Linux.....


----------



## vaithy (May 12, 2008)

BSNL BECOME VICTIM OF THE LATEST ASSAULT BY CHINESE!!

Chinese hackers attack Gujarat BSNL website
Gloria D Souza, 12 May 2008, Monday   
Views:: 391    Comments: 0    [Previous Article] [Next Article]
Hacking these days is getting quite common. Few months back, the Maharashtra government website was hacked and now government owned telecom website www.gujarat.bsnl.co.in was attacked by hackers and was no longer in the control of the government.
*“HACKED BY Cilgin hacker thanks: m0sted, kerem125, sari_seytan, ercu_145 all terrörist crew !n...,” flashing on the government telecom website was enough to indicate that it had been hacked.
*
Sources also revealed that the ministry’s computer were also targeted quite often. Hacking of websites is quite common but hacking a government website surely needs to be taken care of with utmost priority and urgency. Mostly, the Chinese Internet Protocol (IP) addresses are traced, which are into the hacking of the websites.

The matter is a cause of concern as the hackers are trying to break into the ministry’s communication network so as to access the emails and communication between the officials and foreign mission. Moreover, some IP addresses were also traced to Eastern European countries and America.


As usual our  Red comrades (Chinese ) denied the allegations and dismissed them as baseless reports and said that the Chinese government had nothing to do with it and also discourages such activities against all countries.
Who said chinese don't like humour...

source:*www.merinews.com/catFull.jsp?articleID=133890


----------



## coolid30 (May 12, 2008)

Our cybercrime cell don't know to catch the criminals redhanded they should have certified Ethical Hackers like me for this purpose and security of Indian Website is so outdated even a 15 year old boy can crack it.
In last month only some major website were defaced!!!


----------



## vaithy (May 13, 2008)

Well done !
 within 24 hours of its site hacking by chinese the Gujarat BSNL I.T wing restored the site full functionality!
Perhaps this is the blessing in disguise to demonstrate our capability to meet the chinese challange in the Cypher war ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2008)

The problems with Indian "technology handling"

1. They hire n00bs
2. The politicians who head the n00bs are themselves super n00bs
3. They use Window$
4. They don't use complex security arrangements like arrays of hardware firewalls and biometric security

and many more...

now they complain that "technology" is dangerous. Exactly the reason several enlightened people of the country like me want to have nothing to do with India and are even concidering serving ties with our nation. A COUNTRY 430% OF WHICH IS FILLED WITH FOOLS. Whats the point of even trying to put them right ? They will never learn.


----------

